# Hatteras Petition



## Shellback2 (Jan 7, 2006)

Found this on F&F board this morning. 

The Cape Hatteras Access Preservation Alliance petition to Cape Hatteras Recreational Park was written by Brian Trotter and is hosted free of charge at GoPetition. 

http://www.gopetition.com/online/18790. 

Help save our beaches.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Signed in as #199..


----------



## hillbilly47 (Jan 3, 2008)

PLEASE SIGN IT. You don't have to be from NC,it's about our rights as an AMERICAN.


----------



## JDavid (Dec 28, 2007)

Signed in as #635..I hope lots more people see this and sign it,its an easy way to do a little something to help keep the beach open to all.


----------



## sobosteve (May 1, 2007)

thanks for the info guys..love the outer banks ..signed the petition this morning
sobosteve


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

signed


----------



## French (Jun 18, 2005)

signed #695

I was down there this weekend for an offshore trip. I didn't see the closures around Buxton, but the ones around Oregon Inlet were absurd. You can't fish it anymore without a high probability of your car getting stuck in the wash.


----------



## carbine100 (Aug 2, 2004)

#699


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

#715


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

# 304.


----------



## drumrunner (Aug 4, 2004)

#726


----------



## oldsalt (May 6, 2003)

#743


----------



## OBX Jay (Sep 3, 2007)

#754


----------



## SEA DOG (Apr 10, 2006)

Signed In


----------



## JeepMike (Feb 4, 2008)

Done... And with all these crappy bird closures, they are netting on the only small open stretches that are still available. Those netters are pissing me off hardcore. Does anyone know about 'em?


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

1133


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

#1141.

But it's a little late in the game for signatures, don't ya think?


----------



## fish4kings2 (Jan 25, 2007)

*signed*

#1203...... we need to get a web show started in the outer banks.


----------



## dmaaero (Jan 27, 2008)

#633


----------



## edgotbait (Sep 29, 2004)

#1334


----------



## USA-Br (Oct 22, 2007)

#1356


----------



## Cocoyam (Oct 8, 2003)

signed.....#1483


----------



## gtodave (Mar 19, 2008)

1535


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Thanks for the easy way to sign up, #1540


----------



## mr.sandbar (Feb 28, 2008)

Signed #1581


----------



## joe l. (Jul 31, 2004)

#1654


----------



## chuck_c (Nov 2, 2005)

signed as 1752


----------



## subdude (Mar 18, 2008)

# 1774.


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

#1849


----------



## Redhorse (Mar 1, 2006)

# 1934


----------



## Mark Lindsey (Jun 28, 2005)

#2028


----------



## Loop Wing (Aug 23, 2006)

2232


----------



## CMDOG (Apr 28, 2008)

*Room*

Hi,
I'm friends with Capt. Chris on the Sea Dog. Might stay for an extended period of time would that be a problem. (2 weeks - 2 months?) Let me know. Thank you.



Craig


----------



## Lives-To-Fish (Apr 29, 2008)

# 3176 :fishing:


----------



## dafishguy (Apr 13, 2006)

*Petition*

Signed # 3195. Thanks for posting!


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

#3873


----------



## BULLDAWG (Aug 28, 2003)

#3900


----------



## Sharkbait Oh HA (Feb 19, 2008)

*I am*

signed in as #4100opcorn:


----------



## Hurricane44 (Aug 16, 2006)

#4121


----------



## moby dick (Jan 5, 2007)

4387


----------



## Crashman65 (May 29, 2007)

#4388


----------



## Fireline20 (Oct 2, 2007)

Shellback2 said:


> Found this on F&F board this morning.
> 
> The Cape Hatteras Access Preservation Alliance petition to Cape Hatteras Recreational Park was written by Brian Trotter and is hosted free of charge at GoPetition.
> 
> ...


Signed as # 4474


----------



## Rocks&Reds (Mar 15, 2007)

#4490


----------



## jshark (Apr 29, 2008)

Signed In As # 4535


----------



## GManjew (Sep 17, 2007)

*Signed in as #4537*

Signed in as #4537


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Newsjeff said:


> #1141.
> 
> But it's a little late in the game for signatures, don't ya think?


Sorry to say it, but Jeff's right. Signatures on a petition don't achieve squat. Write your legislators and realize that it's time to work with the Feds to come up with a management plan.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

It was a bit late when the workbooks came out...


----------



## DrumintheSuds (Nov 19, 2007)

sand flea said:


> Sorry to say it, but Jeff's right. Signatures on a petition don't achieve squat. Write your legislators and realize that it's time to work with the Feds to come up with a management plan.


Agree 100% flea. And I am ready to go beyond writing politicians. I am ready to start firing some of them.....I have already wrote one lady informing her of my decision to do my small part in letting her go.


----------



## whichway (Jun 6, 2007)

#502


----------



## big joe (Nov 18, 2007)

#4618


----------



## surffisher (Aug 26, 2002)

signed # 4623


----------



## there_in_there (Apr 1, 2008)

signed #4631 So how many is needed???


----------



## Cocoyam (Oct 8, 2003)

signed in number 4647!! Re-open the beaches!!


----------



## Tmg (Mar 17, 2006)

done - #4751


----------



## Starboard (Apr 23, 2008)

Done - #4769

Thanks for posting.


----------



## moby dick (Jan 5, 2007)

hey guy's it's slowing down let's get everyone we can on board with this if you know people that don't come to this page tell them about it.remember all the good times we had.


----------

